# Beginners Research questions



## MichelleB (Feb 26, 2015)

*General Beginners Research questions*

So I began writing what I thought would be a short story, but it's getting more complicated by the minute. I need to do some thorough research into law and how lawyers operate. 
So here's my question: I can only get so much of this from the internet (seem unrealistic, but maybe I'm just ill equipped) and I'm just curious how some other writers do their research. Can I just call a lawyer and ask to meet with them for research? Do they even do that? 
Have any of you had to meet in person with someone for research reasons? And how do you go about it?? 

Any advise is welcome, but remember what your mama said. "If you can't say something nice, skip this tread" LOL :lol:


----------



## SirJohnnyBoy (Feb 26, 2015)

You can get quite a lot from the internet, the problem being you have to really dig to find the right sources. I've done that, and I'm almost certain it's accurate to a degree. The trick is to keep verifying your sources until you're confident enough it's correct.

A lot of writers do interview lawyers, military veterans, police officers, etc., on the subject they write. I personally have never done that, however. Also, you can also find people online, too. Probably even right here on WF! That's the great part about this writing community.


----------



## shadowwalker (Feb 27, 2015)

I haven't talked to anyone in person, but I've done loads of research via email to individuals. In the case of professionals, you could contact one of their professional organizations (probably via the public relations area) and see if they can put you in touch with the appropriate individual (many will have a list of 'resource persons').


----------



## ppsage (Feb 27, 2015)

Well I hope this is nice. Does well-intentioned count? I sort of doubt that any fiction writer needs a thorough research of the operation of law. That's for advanced degrees and such; for lawyers. What the writer needs is specific answers for specific situations. The more focused these are, the easier and better the research. The writer needs to know exactly how much the lawyer pays the PI to tamper the jury, for instance. Just being able to detail more clearly in a post, the situations where info is needed, and what the questions are, might go a long way toward finding the solution. And it will certainly make easier the task of any live lawyers who end up on the grill.


----------



## InstituteMan (Feb 27, 2015)

Shoot me your questions via PM, Michelle, and I'll give the my best shot. I only know the details for my work, but I can at least point you in the right direction for other areas.


----------



## Carousel (Feb 27, 2015)

One word of warning that might sound very obvious, is make sure the info you seek pertains to the law in which country your novel is set. Also the time period of your novel as laws are constantly changed and amended.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello Michelle

Although I have no experience making enquiries to lawyers for information relevant to my writing, in my experience a polite: 'Please can you help me,' works wonders most of the time. So my suggestion is to ring a few local law firms and ask.

Failing that, book a half-hour with somebody in your area whose charges are low and have at it.

Some time back I needed information on how heart-lung machines operate these days - it's been 50 years since I ran one. I was able to connect by phone to a very nice technician from the Aberdeen Royal Infirmary who spent 45 minutes answering my questions.

I think it's important to get it right. Thanks for asking.

Good luck.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Sam (Feb 27, 2015)

You'll find tons of information about lawyers on the Internet -- more than enough to cover you -- but you'll also find ample sources in your local library/book shop as well. 

If you really want to get in-depth, you can even buy a BarBri legal handbook (assuming your story is set in the U.S.) and peruse it as well. Incidentally, a lot of it will be unrelated to what you're trying to write, so it might be a better idea to search on-line for specific information.


----------



## MichelleB (Feb 27, 2015)

shadowwalker said:


> I haven't talked to anyone in person, but I've done loads of research via email to individuals. In the case of professionals, you could contact one of their professional organizations (probably via the public relations area) and see if they can put you in touch with the appropriate individual (many will have a list of 'resource persons').




That is great advise Shadowwalker, thank you!


----------



## MichelleB (Feb 27, 2015)

InstituteMan said:


> Shoot me your questions via PM, Michelle, and I'll give the my best shot. I only know the details for my work, but I can at least point you in the right direction for other areas.



 I most assuredly will! Thank you!

And I apologize if my original post seemed a bit snarky, but I was on this board a few years ago (different user name) and I was chastised for asking "not bright" questions, but the group of writers here now seem very friendly and helpful. Thank you all very much!


----------



## BurntMason84 (Mar 5, 2015)

This might be a bit behind, but I had saw your post and figured I'd share my experience in case it helped, and if you were still having trouble.  Like Riis Marshall and shadowwalker mentioned, I generally see if I can find someone or some institution and send out an email stating exactly what I'm looking for, who I am and what the info is for.  I had been doing a story in regards to a plague, and wrote the CDC for help.  I told them my name, what I was looking for and why, and asked if they could help provide the info or even point me in the right direction.  The wrote back (it took about a week or so for the reply) and began helping me with some questions, and directed me to an individual whom I could consult with, when they had the time, to help me with my information seeking.

It might be luck to this point, but I generally get a response.  Many times it's that they cannot help, but they seemed to at least respond, which is nice.  Many times too though, they'll refer me to another site, person or institution which will have the info I need.  Plus it's nice too if you have a bit of info to just get a second opinion on it, second set of eyes so to speak.

Hope that helped, and best of luck with it too for you!


----------

